# interresting canadian composer Pierre Mercure



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard triphtyque just minute ago woww, this stuff awesome, i will says on this support your local scene since i'm canadian and i would like to ad he left us to early whit this tragic accident that occured to him in france.

Anyway any other great modern classical composer that are canadian that i should know if i like *Pierre Mercure*?

Thanks and have a nice days all of you


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Pierre Mercure ~ triphtyque (1959)


----------

